

Challenge HN - The State of Air Travel - swiil

As I type this post - I'm flying across the country. I'm a frequent traveler. Last month I logged nearly 20,000 miles. Yet here I find myself in Coach - Middle seat for 5 hours.<p>I can not move.<p>I can only type in a way that contorts my hands un naturally.<p>How did it come to this? Can we as entrepreneurs not solve this problem some how?<p>I challenge you HN - Fix this... if not for us then for our children.
======
benologist
The problem you are referring to is solved already - it's called frequent
flier miles and free upgrades, or paying for the additional space.

Elite status with United means you are almost definitely going to be 'economy
plus' at the least, which means extra leg room etc. For me it means I am
almost definitely going to be upgraded to business class for free because I
usually outrank most others on a flight.

